# Does Small Cafelet Tubbi Fit Gaggia Classic?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Already getting grief from she who must be obeyed about all my coffee "crap" on the counter. New (to me) Gaggia Classic is soon to arrive which is just more counter space. Does anyone know if a small Cafelet Tubbi knockbox will fit on drip tray under the portafilter?

TIA


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Not really :-(


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks very useful. I am told these are far better than the Grindenstein but then I hear the Grindenstein fits under the pf, so that will probably be the decider which is a shame as the Tubbi looks so much nicer.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I hear that the grindenstein is good though (if a bit smaller) so if space is limited should be a good solution. I used to knock out into a metal baking tin and the reduction in noise with a proper knock box is worth the cost alone.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Grindenstein orders and with discount on my first order from Sizzle (Ocado's kitchenware store) it was only £12ish, so no major loss if its a washout. I'll post pic when its all arrived.

Thanks all


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Jollybean said:


> Not really :-(


Is that the small Tubbi?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Yep. 13cm high


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

This is the Grindenstein, It doesn't fit under the PF


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

SmnByt said:


> This is the Grindenstein, It doesn't fit under the PF
> 
> View attachment 12492


Would it not fit if you turned it 180deg?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Would it not fit if you turned it 180deg?


I'm pretty sure it does fit, although i wouldn't want to argue with someone with both bits of gear in front of them


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

This is about as good as it gets...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Naked pf....naked pf....


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahhh, then yes indeed it would fit...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Seen as it's mainly whilst the machine is not in use, that the knock box needs to sit on the drip tray, surely you could just remove the pf from the group head?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Seen as it's mainly whilst the machine is not in use, that the knock box needs to sit on the drip tray, surely you could just remove the pf from the group head?


I remove mine as it sticks out, otherwise it ends up having dish-cloths hung off it


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhys said:


> I remove mine as it sticks out, otherwise it ends up having dish-cloths hung off it


Women...ya gotta love 'em!


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

It definitely fits under the group head with the pf removed. You don't leave the machine with the pf in anyway.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

StuartS said:


> It definitely fits under the group head with the pf removed. You don't leave the machine with the pf in anyway.


Problem solved!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I remove mine as it sticks out, otherwise it ends up having dish-cloths hung off it


Are we still talking about coffee machines?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

StuartS said:


> It definitely fits under the group head with the pf removed. You don't leave the machine with the pf in anyway.


Why not?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Well the main reason for me it to let the group head and filter dry out / air and not fester. I also don't like it sticking out as it can get caught, at least on my kitchen worktop.

Added bonus is the grindenstein can be stored underneath the group head


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Are we still talking about coffee machines?


Yeah, it's handy for mopping up any dribbles then..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Also if you leave the PF locked in all the time it is inviting a knock which might cause an accident or damage, and will probably make your gasket last less long (although not sure if that's much of an issue as they cost less than the postage but even so, those are my reasons for leaving the pf on the drip tray).


----------

